# Aquaclear 1200



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

So I just got one of these and would like to know any info anyone has on them. As far as I can tell, they are the grandfather of the 70/300 series. No documentation I can find but was hoping they are like the 70 series where I can change out the motor from a 20 model.


----------

